# Hello



## Petrus0x13 (Jun 16, 2007)

Hello everybody ,

I'm very happy I foud this site. Because of this place I really feel I am not alone. It's very important to know that there is a lot of people, that have the same problem.

My self-diagnosed  derealisation start 2,5 years ago. Since this moment I am constantly trying to understand this disorder. Now I know about me and about mental processes more than before, but still the world seems to be as from dream.

However, I am glad to meet you - all on this forum.

(Any horrible language errors, please report me at priv-messages  - I will be grateful)


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Petrus0x13


----------



## FightingDepression (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Petrus0x13 and welcome!


----------

